# Lincolnshire faces 'horrendous' increase in diabetes cases



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2012)

The number of people in Lincolnshire living with diabetes is expected to rise by almost a quarter.

Figures from Diabetes UK show that 48,878 people in the county live with either type 1 or type 2 diabetes.

And the group believes that by the end of the decade, more than 60,000 people will have the disease.

The majority of the extra cases are expected to be type 2 diabetes, which people can develop if they are overweight.

http://www.thisislincolnshire.co.uk...ase-diabetes/story-17208889-detail/story.html

...and also if they are not overweight... And why is the person injecting into their arm with a syringe? I've never injected in my arm and surely syringes are in a minority these days?


----------



## delb t (Nov 3, 2012)

Northener- wondered why you havnt injected in your arm? we were told to - and will use an arm for one of the meal injections:


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2012)

delb t said:


> Northener- wondered why you havnt injected in your arm? we were told to - and will use an arm for one of the meal injections:



My arms are pure muscle  Actually, my arms are pretty skinny and the only place I tried it was on my upper arm at the back, but because I couldn't pinch up the skin it hurt and left a big bruise so I haven't tried it since!


----------



## delb t (Nov 3, 2012)

phew! thats ok- yes H { we do call him H] does find it tricky can manage it  at a push on his own but I tend to pinch arm for him still


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2012)

delb t said:


> phew! thats ok- yes H { we do call him H] does find it tricky can manage it  at a push on his own but I tend to pinch arm for him still



Bet you don't use a syringe though - using a picture like that is just another way that reports about diabetes mislead Joe Public these days, it's completely atypical


----------



## delb t (Nov 3, 2012)

eek no way!!!! -Im totally needle phobic as it is- always have been- great for a diabetics mother


----------



## Copepod (Nov 3, 2012)

Main error of the image is that the majority of people with diabetes have type 2, and the majority of those don't inject anything, whether with a syringe or pen device.

But it is accurate to say that the majority (80%) of people are overweight when they are diagnosed with type 2 diabetes, which is not the same as saying as being overweight causees T2D, just that the 2 conditions are more often found together than would be the case if it was down to chance.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2012)

Copepod said:


> But it is accurate to say that the majority (80%) of people are overweight when they are diagnosed with type 2 diabetes, which is not the same as saying as being overweight causees T2D, just that the 2 conditions are more often found together than would be the case if it was down to chance.



Yes, I think the problem is though that people who don't consider themselves overweight would immediately discount the idea of diabetes even if they had lots of symptoms, because Type 2 is almost exclusively associated with obesity in all the media campaigns (and DUK etc. too)


----------



## Austin Mini (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi there from potato central here in sunny deep fried Lincolnshire. Chip shops, fast food, takeaway joints, street eaters etc are everywhere. Might be getting busy at my clinic by the looks of things.
By the way injecting in the arms is my usual spot. I have perfected this technique and insulin seems to work better when inj into the arm.


----------



## Copepod (Nov 3, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Yes, I think the problem is though that people who don't consider themselves overweight would immediately discount the idea of diabetes even if they had lots of symptoms, because Type 2 is almost exclusively associated with obesity in all the media campaigns (and DUK etc. too)



Agreed - the problem is the difference in terminology used by the general public, who use terms loosely, and health professionals / researchers who use terms specifically ie BMI 25 to 30 = overweight; > 30 = obese. It's impossible to get from normal weight (BMI 18.5 to 25 in adults) to obese category without passing through overweight, which is why it is wise for professionals to alert patients to the risks of allowing their weight to increase. Actually, you will hear professionals using the term "overwight and / or obese" in many interviews, which does mention both, but I guess listeners only hear the obese word at the end of the phrase. 

It's a bit like when general public use both terms acute and chronic to mean serious, whereas acute actually means short duration and chronic means long duration.

Must admit to being partial to the off Lincolnshire sausage, myself, although prefer Cumberland, when I can get them, like last weekend when friend gave me a pack of frozen sausages from his freezer just inside North Yorkshire to bring home for tea in the Fens.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 3, 2012)

Aaaahhhh Syringes, brings back memories for me but  quite a few years ago now. I will stick with the pens...........for now What an outdated picture,I wonder where they dug that up from

I use my arm for injecting and I dont pinch the skin because with the new 4mm needles that I am now using, I was told I dont need to pinch. I never have had any problems with the arm and mine aren't big either, so maybe its just many, many years of injecting I guess, dont know

Best wishes CW


----------



## Austin Mini (Nov 4, 2012)

I just lean my arm against a door frame and inject.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 4, 2012)

Same here Austin, I have done so many a time and also at an angle by a wall. I haven't been able to inject aroung the tummy region formonths now, but its always best to use as many different injection sites as possible. What size needle do you use? I now use 4mm. CW


----------



## Austin Mini (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi there CW, I have always used the 0.25 x 5mm for close on thirteen years.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Nov 6, 2012)

Copepod said:


> Main error of the image is that the majority of people with diabetes have type 2, and the majority of those don't inject anything, whether with a syringe or pen device.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Are you sure about that ? 40% of T2s inject insulin ( 4 x the number of T1s) and loads more inject Byetta, Bydureon and Victoza.


----------



## Copepod (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't think that >10% of T2Ds inject Byetta or similar, as they're all very new and expensive drugs, with strict NICE guidelines for prescriptions, so that means the majority of T2Ds don't inject anything. 
Plus, there are many undiagnosed T2Ds, so they don't inject any diabetes-related drugs (nor take any diabetes oral medications).
I didn't compare numbers of T1Ds and T2Ds.


----------

